# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Untested powerlifting

## Yomomma94

Been about a year getting trt dialed in. 
I competed in one usapl meet in 2018, and really want the pressure of an upcoming meet to push me again. I am very much a rookie when it comes to PL...

I have no interest in cycling, for now, and no desire to try passing in a tested meet. Just want to have fun lifting again. Dont care how I place.

Trt dose is 80mg, twice a week. Test Cyp.
Doc has me on anastrozole as well as hcg every couple months. Not sure if different feds ban/test those?

Im in Seattle area if it matters. 
What federations are there?
Im not even sure where to look for meets?

Then again, maybe covid-19 will put an end to competitions...?

Thanks,

----------


## Gallowmere

https://uspa.net

Scroll down to upcoming events and select your state. A lot of stuff in the near future has been cancelled.

They do both tested and non, so make sure you choose the proper meet.

----------


## Yomomma94

> https://uspa.net


Much appreciated!
Found one late August, waiting to hear back from the organizer...

----------


## Gallowmere

> Much appreciated!
> Found one late August, waiting to hear back from the organizer...


Glad I could help. I need to get off of my ass and finally get around to competing myself. Had one planned for June, but all of that shits axed in VA for the time being.

----------


## Yomomma94

Ya, tough to stay motivated these days... I have a full gym in my garage, should be in the best shape of my life, lol... yet, here I am...

Need a long term goal, to keep me moving day to day.

Thanks again!

----------


## Gallowmere

> Ya, tough to stay motivated these days... I have a full gym in my garage, should be in the best shape of my life, lol... yet, here I am...
> 
> Need a long term goal, to keep me moving day to day.
> 
> Thanks again!


I know a lot of people like that; its fairly common. Im a different kind of idiot, and never really had any serious drove to compete. I just enjoy beating the shit out of my body to see just how far it can go.
Never know until you try, and all of that.

----------

